# Up coming STAR FITA shoots at Franklin County Archery



## restrada (Jul 3, 2011)

The Franklin county Shoots upcoming are: 

August 6, 5:00 night shoot, 900 round  Pre-registration is required by the 4th  
A late fee of 15 dollars applies at the door. 

August 27, 9 am start time, 1440 FULL FITA!!!!, Pre-registration is required by 
the 25th.  A late fee of 15 dollars applies at the door. 

October 22, 9 am start time, 720 Half Fita, Pre-registration is required by the 
20th.  A late fee of 15 dollars applies at the door. 

All of the FCAC are registered as regional STAR FITA events and NAA dress code 
is required.  

Contact Kenny Withrow for registration at 706.491.2279 or 
Kenny_withrow@yahoo.com to get a registration form.    Spread the word!! 

Coach Estrada


----------



## restrada (Jul 3, 2011)

any one can email me at restrada@windstream.net for more information as well.


----------



## restrada (Jul 5, 2011)

All STAR WAFS now.....


----------



## restrada (Jul 7, 2011)

Wow!!  Thanks for all the Questions.  Most center on format and I'll address that firsts.  A FITA event are flights of arrows of 3 to 6 depending on format in a timed environment in a set number of distances with a set number of arrows.  For instance, a 900 round will be 6 arrows per flight, 4 minutes to shoot that end, 30 ends per each distance.  Starting at your furthest distance (which for adults is 60 meters) you work your way to your closest target. There is a judge and rangemaster running the shooting and scoring lines.  Now were it gets interesting is if you come to some of the longer or different FITA formats.  A 1440 is 144 arrows at 4 distances, the furthest being 90 meters for adults with a diminishing face for each distance that is different for each division.


----------



## restrada (Jul 7, 2011)

The FITA format is the Olympic format for Archery and a Star fita is an event registered with the US Archery and FITA organizations and is kept to the highest possible range protocols of an Olympic styled event.  That and you could possibly claim a world or national record.


----------



## restrada (Jul 7, 2011)

my email which has gotten pushed down in thi thread is restrada@windstream.net  keep those questions coming or let me send you a registration form for you to come shoot.


----------



## restrada (Jul 7, 2011)

NAA dress code.  I did not create the code, but am responsible for enforcing it when we registered our shoots with FITA.  Basically, (and you can google NAA dress code for the entire document) no blue jeans or jean material, no camoflauge in the archer's clothing.  Camoflauge on bow, release, arm guard etc. is fine.  There are other more specific rules like length of shorts, types of shirts (like no tank tops) and those can be found in the dress code. 

Don't shoot the messenger, I just follow the rules.  Further, I can retire my camo.  to get the opportunity to shoot any day of the week.  In fact, if it was required to shoot in the nude, I'd do that to get a chance to shoot.


----------



## restrada (Jul 8, 2011)

registration form available by emailing restrada@windstream.net


----------



## Miss Ginger (Jul 8, 2011)

restrada said:


> NAA dress code.  I did not create the code, but am responsible for enforcing it when we registered our shoots with FITA.  Basically, (and you can google NAA dress code for the entire document) no blue jeans or jean material, no camoflauge in the archer's clothing.  Camoflauge on bow, release, arm guard etc. is fine.  There are other more specific rules like length of shorts, types of shirts (like no tank tops) and those can be found in the dress code.
> 
> Don't shoot the messenger, I just follow the rules.  Further, I can retire my camo.  to get the opportunity to shoot any day of the week.  In fact, if it was required to shoot in the nude, I'd do that to get a chance to shoot.



YIKES!

Also... no open toed sandals

Miss Ginger


----------



## restrada (Jul 8, 2011)

Yep no open toed sandals!!


----------



## restrada (Jul 8, 2011)

Thanks Ginger!


----------



## restrada (Jul 9, 2011)

Shoot is in Carnesvile, 45 minutes north of Sugar Loaf parkway.


----------



## restrada (Jul 9, 2011)

that would be shoots


----------



## poolgy (Jul 10, 2011)

*Rooms reserved!*

Rooms reserved!  Looking forward to it!


----------



## restrada (Jul 11, 2011)

Wow!  Lots of interest in FITA from ASA and IBO shooters.  I appreciate all the question I'm getting in email and apologize for not answering them more quickly.  I've been camping with 6 kids this past week and I ran out of sanity on day 1.  

Questions:

1.  Distances are known.  Every division will have a different distance with a different face.

2.  Faces are the same for  a 900.  For Full FITAS the face diminishes as you get closer.  This is also for every division.

3. A speed limit of 60 pounds on your bow is required.

4.  Scopes are allowed.  However, if you are not used to a tripod belonging to someone else you can ask a judge to have it move 1 meter  behind the line.  Your shooting cannot be impeded.

5.  A flight for outdoors is 6 arrows

6.  time per flight for outdoors is 4 minutes

7. we have fixed our pass through problem.

8.  NO!!  I am not related to Eric Estrada and do not answer to the handle "Ponch"  

IF you have any more questions or want a registration email me at restrada@windstream.net


----------



## willbuck (Jul 14, 2011)

What will be the distances for bowman and cadet for this next shoot?


----------



## restrada (Jul 14, 2011)

@ willbuck, email me at restrada@windstream.net for all the distances for each of the 3 remaining shoots.


----------



## restrada (Jul 14, 2011)

That is I'll send you a registration.


----------



## restrada (Jul 14, 2011)

a suggestion from a fellow shooter in pm.  3d shooters trying out a FITA round, no electronics on bow or on the firing line.  I learned this when I tried a FITA for the first time, save someone the hassle.  Thanks for the pm.


----------



## Big John (Jul 18, 2011)

restrada said:


> a suggestion from a fellow shooter in pm.  3d shooters trying out a FITA round, no electronics on bow or on the firing line.  I learned this when I tried a FITA for the first time, save someone the hassle.  Thanks for the pm.


No LIGHT, LP LIGHT unplugged or Batterys out of the light...


----------



## restrada (Jul 23, 2011)

Yep!  Email me at restrada for a registration.  Coming quick!


----------



## brownitisdown (Jul 23, 2011)

what is the entry fees


----------



## restrada (Jul 23, 2011)

Entry fees are 25 dollars per archery with a 50 dollar cap per family.


----------



## restrada (Aug 1, 2011)

a confirmation of your intention to shoot saturday will avoid the door charge for registration.  email me your confirmation or call the registrar at 706.491.2279.


----------



## Big John (Aug 2, 2011)

Let's shoot!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lightsspeed (Aug 4, 2011)

One more day to get ready...


----------



## lightsspeed (Aug 5, 2011)

I think the address for the shoot is:

557 Rocky Ford Road
Carnesville, Ga. 30521


----------



## restrada (Aug 6, 2011)

Awesome shoot tonite, we'll post results ASAP  Thanks everyone for coming and supporting our squad, your archer and our wonderful sport.


----------



## poolgy (Aug 7, 2011)

Big John said:


> Let's shoot!!!!!!!!!!!!!



So where were you at???


----------



## lightsspeed (Aug 9, 2011)

When will the scores be posted?


----------



## archerynut (Aug 10, 2011)

*Aug 6th star fita results*

Results for the FCAC August 6th Star FITA -


----------



## restrada (Aug 11, 2011)

anyone wants to shoot at 1440, lemme know at restrada@windstream.net  That is our next tournament and we would love to have ya'll out!


----------



## restrada (Aug 11, 2011)

Yes we run our distances with a tape.  Not a range finder.


----------



## restrada (Aug 18, 2011)

Yes, we were given regional status for our shoot.  I have no idea what that means, but we take anyone who wants to shoot from everywhere.  So you Tenn. folks been p.m.ing me come on down.  Being this closes to Athens Georgia, we have a firm rule on playing Rocky Top!


----------



## restrada (Aug 24, 2011)

got a big saturday coming, if you have not registered, shoot me an email at restrada@windstream.net.  Let's shoot!


----------



## lightsspeed (Aug 24, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## archerynut (Aug 26, 2011)

No hurricane, Everyone welcome to come out in the morning. to our stat FITA in Franklin county. Get in touch with Rodney Estrada or myself (Kenny Withrow, 706-491-2279)


----------



## restrada (Aug 28, 2011)

Great shoot.  Representatives from 4 states came to shoot including some world ranked and a couple of National Champion shooters.  A distinct cut in enrollment due to fear of Irene, but I hope to get more out to our final shoot on October 22.  It is a rare Half Fita (720) followed by an OR elimination round.  Again, registered as a STAR FITA so, come get you a world or national record.  At the very least come enjoy a little different way of shooting.


----------



## restrada (Aug 28, 2011)

Oh yeah, we are working on getting a Clout round that day as well.  Those are a real hoot, so come try that one!!


----------



## bowsmith (Aug 28, 2011)

Wow, I haven't shot a Clout in about 8 years.  The last time was at my college coach's range in Michigan.  Talk about a blast!


----------



## restrada (Aug 28, 2011)

Good bit of advice, bring your crappy arrows...6 ends of 6 arrows for a round of 36.  5 scoring rings that go around the Clout.  Working on getting the distances right but expect to shoot a minimum of 145 yards!!


----------



## archerynut (Sep 12, 2011)

*Franklin County's 1440 results*

Franklin County Archery Club's 1440 results from August 27, 2011


----------



## restrada (Oct 3, 2011)

Last of our outdoor shoots.  An easy half fita with hopefully a Clout round to follow.  Participation is for the Half Fita, the Clout is voluntary only.  email me at restrada@windstream.net for registration.


----------



## restrada (Oct 7, 2011)

Thanks everyone for the preregistrations for the 720.  VERY helpful!!  Keep it coming.  restrada@windstream.net for a registration form.


----------



## restrada (Oct 17, 2011)

*Venue Change*

The Franklin County 720 has to be moved to 3158 Shoal Creek Road, Lavonia Ga. 30553.  Call me at 706.356.1584 for directions or P.M. me for my Cell phone number.


----------



## restrada (Oct 17, 2011)

*WE got bumped*

New directions to Franklin County Archery Club

I-85 north to exit 177.
Take Right off of highway.
go 5 miles to shoal creek Road
Take right on shoal Creek road.
Go 5 miles to 3158 on Right.


----------



## restrada (Oct 17, 2011)

New Directions to Franklin County Archery Club

I-85 north to exit 177.
Take Right off of highway.
go 5 miles to shoal creek Road
Take right on shoal Creek road.
Go 5 miles to 3158 on Right.


----------



## lightsspeed (Oct 26, 2011)

Any scores from the 1/2 FITA


----------



## restrada (Oct 26, 2011)

I hope tonight to have those up.


----------



## archerynut (Oct 31, 2011)

*Franklin County's 720 results*

Franklin County's 720 results


----------

